# Cape Breton Acreage - Views, Fields, Forests, Streams



## 40below0 (Aug 2, 2012)

147 remote acres on Cape Breton Island in beautiful Nova Scotia, Canada. Old farmstead with approximately one third of the acreage old fields with the rest mixed hard and softwoods. Views North to the highlands and South to Baddeck. Property has great southern exposure and straddles east/west ridgeline. Old fields with old fruit trees. A wildlife haven. Remote and quiet. Gillis Brook forms property's northern border. Another unnamed brook crosses property as well. Approximately 15 acres of timber harvested in early 2000's replanted in 2007. Remnants of stone foundations from farm house and outbuildings. Could be a great site for an off-grid, self sustaining homestead. $55,000. PM for more information or email [email protected]


----------

